# Need serious help identifying these items on VitaSpa (around2002 model)



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok got this spa for $50, couldn't pass it up. I have never had one before, never worked on one before but I felt I could fix her up and make a nice present for my wife. I think its a 2002 model, the panel says LC500 series. I have rebuilt all 3 pump motors and tested them and they run smooth and clean so they are good to go. Now that I have the spa in place, I need to find out what those 2 things at the bottom are and if they are supposed to be draining like they are now. When I try to fill it (or it rains like it did today) the water travels through these 2 things with the black covers at the bottom of the spa. I removed the black covers and its a pretty large pipe. I see no way to close them so it can be filled. I see water pouring out the bottom of the spa in what looks like where those 2 pipes would lead. So what are they and what are they supposed to do? Thanks so much for the help!!

Also, in the last pic Im trying to figure out what the thing circled in red is. I think its a power diverter?? But its broken.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

A pitre dish for six.
This might help for a few questions
http://thespaworks.com/sites/thespaworks.com/files/2001-2002_vita_spa_lc500-l700c_owner_manual.pdf


----------



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

nealtw said:


> A pitre dish for six.
> This might help for a few questions
> http://thespaworks.com/sites/thespaworks.com/files/2001-2002_vita_spa_lc500-l700c_owner_manual.pdf



I have looked over that manual 5 times and unless I'm missing it, it doesn't say anything about those 2 at the bottom. It does mention the power diverter.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

Just a guess, one might be just a drain and the other might feed the pump. There was a recall some years ago on drains so you may want to check into that.
http://www.zonvita.com/vita_spa_customers/downloads/hottub_parts/VitaPartsCatalog.pdf
They do have a bunch of drain covers disconinued but the do have a help desk


----------



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Just a guess, one might be just a drain and the other might feed the pump. There was a recall some years ago on drains so you may want to check into that.
> http://www.zonvita.com/vita_spa_customers/downloads/hottub_parts/VitaPartsCatalog.pdf
> They do have a bunch of drain covers disconinued but the do have a help desk



Unless someone chimes in who knows what they are for, I think Im going to have to jack this thing up and crawl under, dig through the insulation and see whats up. I bet some PVC hoses/plumbing got broken off. Its been sitting for years at the previous owners house who bought it from someone else with intentions of fixing it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

jayrod said:


> Unless someone chimes in who knows what they are for, I think Im going to have to jack this thing up and crawl under, dig through the insulation and see whats up. I bet some PVC hoses/plumbing got broken off. Its been sitting for years at the previous owners house who bought it from someone else with intentions of fixing it.


Is there a part number on either the cover or the pat that is still attached.


----------



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Is there a part number on either the cover or the pat that is still attached.



I didnt see one and I did look for one. I didnt see anything in that parts manual you linked to either. I dont know what they are called.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

jayrod said:


> I didnt see one and I did look for one. I didnt see anything in that parts manual you linked to either. I dont know what they are called.



I spent some time there too. The best I found was the disconinued drains with out a picture but perhaps that isn't the brand, if the name is just on a part that might have been changed out?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting maybe.
Hit the start button on the pump
http://www.spadepot.com/spacyclopedia/plumbing-diagram.htm


----------



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Interesting maybe.
> Hit the start button on the pump
> http://www.spadepot.com/spacyclopedia/plumbing-diagram.htm



I figured out where they go. I tore back a little insulation and yes one of the pipes that goes to those 2 is completely broken. Its the one that goes to (or from more likely) the main filter. The other one goes to one of the jet pumps. Looks like I should be able to get a union/PVC splice and glue it in. Ill have to jack this thing up though.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

jayrod said:


> I figured out where they go. I tore back a little insulation and yes one of the pipes that goes to those 2 is completely broken. Its the one that goes to (or from more likely) the main filter. The other one goes to one of the jet pumps. Looks like I should be able to get a union/PVC splice and glue it in. Ill have to jack this thing up though.



I am still bothered by the fact that we couldn't find anything about these thing and the fact that some were recalled because thry could hold some one to the surface. At least have a look at how hard it would be to remove if it looks like a standard size hole. I would be a shame to be that close and leave possible hazard in place.


----------



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I am still bothered by the fact that we couldn't find anything about these thing and the fact that some were recalled because thry could hold some one to the surface. At least have a look at how hard it would be to remove if it looks like a standard size hole. I would be a shame to be that close and leave possible hazard in place.



What was the recall for exactly?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know if it appied to yours but if some one covered a drain it would suck them to it and they could not move. Scary stuff with kids.
That might b worth a call to the company


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

After looking again it does look like they have holes all around the sides so maybe that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## jayrod (Jan 12, 2015)

Ill keep it in mind.


----------

